# How long can I walk my 13 week-old golden?



## Copper-Canyon (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm looking for advice on how long I can walk my puppy now and as he grows older. I don't want to stress his joints at this young age, and yet he needs to burn off energy. I had read that you can walk them 5 minutes for every month old. Looking for other thoughts/views on this.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have never been big on just walking my dogs. Do you have a place when you let your pup run around on a long line or in a fenced in area. All my pups run and play I throw a ball or a bumper but they determine how long we play if they lay down let them rest. I guess if I was to walk a pup I would try to find a dirt path and maybe walk a total round trip of .5mile to start out with and then see how he does. Does he want to keep going then you could go further if he is lagging then go less.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

There's a school of thought that they should be walking 3 miles 4-5 times per week by 16 weeks. Personally, I think that's a bit much (and certainly takes a lot of time). This is something Rhonda Hovan advocates, and she certainly has raised some lovely dogs, including a number of dogs in Gibbs' line.

______________________
*GIBBS at 6 mos.*


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My pup didn't walk until had all his shots 16 weeks. Just being protective.


----------



## Tanner2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

Reagan is 16 weeks old and I try to walk him twice a day. Each walk is about a mile long. He does real with that distance. He also has large fenced in area to run and play whenever he wants. He just has so much energy but the walks sure help with that. Also I have noticed since I been walking him, he sleeps all through the night.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Copper-Canyon (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. I think I need to build in more play-time into our routine. Our yard isn't fenced right now so we have to keep him on a long lead. We start puppy classes tomorrow and I'm hoping that we'll meet some future "play-mates" that we can connect with outside of class.


----------

